# Expats held



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Two British expatriates employed by Exxon-Mobil were released on Thursday afternoon after having been held for a few hours by unidentified gunmen, Exxon-Mobil external affairs manager Nihad Shelbaya said.
The Britons – 51-year-old Andy Wells and wife Caroline, 48 – were kidnapped early Thursday in the city of Ras Sidr in Egypt's Sinai Peninsula, according to security sources.

BREAKING: Britons kidnapped in Egypt's Sinai released - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------

